
Pome: Postgres monitoring dashboard - banku_brougham
http://rachbelaid.com/introducing-pome/
======
LukeHoersten
Any reason this doesn't just integrate with Grafana?

~~~
rachbelaid
(Author here) Thanks for the comment. I used Grafana and it's a great tool.
One of the motivation behind this project is to be Battery included. A tool
like Grafana require a timeseries DB (graphite or influx) then you need
something to collect the metric like collectd and maybe an aggregator like
statsd.

I want Pome to be simple to run as binary.

I did discuss the idea of allowing to disable the web and support pushing data
to existing tools. I've been quite busy lately but the project is not dead.

------
okket
Previous:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10839936](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10839936)

------
rachbelaid
A quick update to say that few things got added since version 0.1 and you can
find more details on the github release page.
[https://github.com/rach/pome/releases](https://github.com/rach/pome/releases)

